# Invitation received: Mühle celebrating 15 years of S.A.R. Rescue-Timer



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just came in.

















Mühle invited me to a special event at the Gasometer Berlin on 26 September 2017. At this iconic location Mühle and guests will celebrate the 15th anniversary of the S.A.R. Rescue-Timer.









The highlight of the party will be the presentation of the anniversary edition "15 Jahre S.A.R. Rescue-Timer".
The anniversary edition will feature a new developed strap, a special phosphorescent dial in a typical Mühle Nautische Instrumente case.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

oh my goodness! How I wish I could be there (at least to have been invited!). I have been thinking about getting a S.A.R. myself... Is the idea of a phosphorescent dial similar to the full-lume dial of the Damasko watches?

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## bladerunnersj27 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm putting off all my planned watch purchases on hold until I see this new SAR!


----------



## bladerunnersj27 (Oct 26, 2015)

Please let it be the same size as the current SAR and not the other Red anniversary SAR(44mm)!!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

bladerunnersj27 said:


> Please let it be the same size as the current SAR and not the other Red anniversary SAR(44mm)!!


I agree! Exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I would miss the date magnifier under crystal included on original version.


----------



## bladerunnersj27 (Oct 26, 2015)

I did not notice that the current SAR is missing cyclops date magnifier until tsteph12 mentioned it. Mine has one and it's one of the features I like about the old SAR.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

bladerunnersj27 said:


> I did not notice that the current SAR is missing cyclops date magnifier until tsteph12 mentioned it. Mine has one and it's one of the features I like about the old SAR.


I thought someone had mentioned they still have the cyclops but some photos make it look like it's gone? I don't usually like cyclops but I like how this one is done! I am excited to see the anniversary version but if the dial is gonna be white-ish I think I'd still prefer the black dial version.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mühle's description: .....sapphire crystal with internally ground loupe........


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

stuffler said:


> Just came in.
> 
> View attachment 12378605
> 
> ...


Awesome event to attend Mike, looking forward to hearing how good a time you all had!! all the best Dave


----------



## 56scooter01 (May 18, 2015)

Enjoy the event! Wish I was going!


----------



## agravelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Looks like a blast! Enjoy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Only one day to go... .


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Also waiting here....
I think the original seems slightly smaller on the wrist according to W&W.
I am hoping this new version will have similar measurements...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

First teaser









42mm in diameter
Bronze case (as used for ship's propellors as well)
Skeletonized (no lume) hands
Creme dial, black indexes, luminous
Case back in black
150 pieces only
€2200


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for posting! I think it's okay. The original, to me, is such a design classic that I knew this one wasn't created to improve it necessarily. It's different for sure. I would love to see more pics of it when they are available.

Did they say it'd only be available from Muehle directly?

A WIS friend said this design reminded him of a chocolate chip cookie....


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It will be available through AD, estimated delivery time: end of October.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

^Thanks Mike! And I see there are more pics on the other thread.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Some non-watch-related pics I took during the event


----------

